# Officer Paris Williams



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Officer drops dead during skirmish outside biotech conference in Philadelphia

Officer Down: Paris Williams - [Philadelphia, Pennsylvania]

Biographical Details

Age: 52

Years of Service: Officer Williams had been with the department for 19 years.

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Officer Williams died of an apparent heart attack.

Date of Incident: June 21, 2005

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Associated Press

PHILADELPHIA- A police officer collapsed and died of an apparent heart attack Tuesday as police skirmished with protesters outside a biotechnology convention, authorities said.

Officer Paris Williams, 52, a 19-year department veteran, was pronounced dead at a hospital.

Authorities closed the street in front of the Pennsylvania Convention Center to traffic as hundreds protesters chanted, pounded on drums and blocked the entrance to the meeting place. A small of number of demonstrators scuffled with police.

About a half-dozen people were taken away by police.

Groups opposed to biotech research methods and other issues had announced plans to disrupt traffic and events in the city throughout the day.

About 18,000 people are in the city for the convention.


----------

